# Glock 40mos chest holster.  Cheap, easy, readily available, and EXTREMELY hard to beat.



## Railroader (Nov 5, 2020)

The old military M3/M7 chest/shoulder holster was loved by those that carried it.  My Dad carried a 1911 in one for many moons while flying in the Air Force for better than 28 years...

I had one that had belonged to him, that he had cut some of the stitching on, so he could carry a Colt revolver.

It is such a simple and comfortable rig, that I decided to see if I could stuff my new G40mos into it, without ruining it.

Here's what I came up with..


This was Dad's cut stitches...



I relief cut the snap strap hole for a smidge more length...

And used my Work Sharp with the coarse belt to notch out a little for the red dot...Look close and you can see it didn't take much.



Cram the Glock in, and boom, done.



These things can be found nearly anywhere, for nearly nothing, and they really are hard to beat.


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 7, 2020)

They are comfortable in the woods. Mine has a side strap that keeps it from flailing when you bend over


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 8, 2020)

Check out PDSniper’s cheat holsters!
That Man got skills!


----------



## parrothead127 (Jan 10, 2021)

FOLES55 said:


> Check out PDSniper’s cheat holsters!
> That Man got skills!



Yes he does! I’ve had him make some fishing plier sheaths and hatchet sheaths that are incredible. Very reasonable on price and quick turnaround.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice! I just recently purchased I guess what they call the tanker style chest holster. Snug right across the front of the chest for my Kel Tec 22 Mag.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 11, 2021)

I always liked the looks of the military Chest Holster and am glad you made it work for you and still keep the memories!
They are a great way to carry a heavy firearm. I walk, haul corn,climb trees and ride the ATV on my hog hunting land and the big G40 with light and Red Dot rides high and out of the way.
I have posted this pic before. I wear it higher but it was cold morning and I had it adjusted to wear over my jacket and then just put it on loose to go check trail; cam.


----------



## Mars (Jan 11, 2021)

This is a holster I made for my xdm. It's not perfect but pretty comfortable.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 12, 2021)

I went with a Diamond D Leather Guides Choice.  
https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/products/guides-choice-chest-holster
Great folks, hand made, American made, but expensive.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2021)

Simply Rugged’s Chesty Puller system here....for years.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks Guys I try to build things where people will be proud to own them and to be totally functional this is one I made for my Colonel at my PD he said he was going to sleep with it he liked it so much lol


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 26, 2021)

Mars said:


> This is a holster I made for my xdm. It's not perfect but pretty comfortable.
> View attachment 1059909



Bro that is sick.  Please let me know what you used for the connections and how you did the back.


----------



## Mars (Jan 26, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Bro that is sick.  Please let me know what you used for the connections and how you did the back.



The holster is actually one I made years ago as a belt holster. I took the belt loops off and folded some kydex through the clips and just bolted it through the rivets on the holster. For the back I took a rectangular piece of kydex and cut a slit on either end to run the horizontal strap through the slits and then sandwiched the vertical strap between the kydex and horizontal strap to keep it from moving and bunching up. 

I can see where that description would be hard to visualize so I will try to get a pic for you later.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 26, 2021)

Mars said:


> The holster is actually one I made years ago as a belt holster. I took the belt loops off and folded some kydex through the clips and just bolted it through the rivets on the holster. For the back I took a rectangular piece of kydex and cut a slit on either end to run the horizontal strap through the slits and then sandwiched the vertical strap between the kydex and horizontal strap to keep it from moving and bunching up.
> 
> I can see where that description would be hard to visualize so I will try to get a pic for you later.



No need brother.  Gotcha.  Gonna do one for my Glock 20.  Thanks!


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

Your chest rig looks similar to the one I own...but mine is RH.



Mars said:


> This is a holster I made for my xdm. It's not perfect but pretty comfortable.
> View attachment 1059909


----------



## Mars (Mar 2, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> Your chest rig looks similar to the one I own...but mine is RH.



Mine his right handed too but for some reason the picture is a mirror image and reversed


----------

